# Jerman Buck Video



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Folks, 

I have just released the video that I got of my deer the night before the kill. I thought you might be interested. See it on my website (center of page). 

http://jermanbuck.com/ 

If you have time and are interested, also check the interview I did with F&S radio (lower right of page). 

Thanks, 
Brad


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldnt see anything. There was this MOOSE in the way of my view!  

I'm sure that will be seen alot starting in October. How are the binocs working?


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

I just got them last week. They are incredible!

My darling wife just bought me a bino harness to help me carry them. What a woman!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brad,

Thanks but no thanks,

Everytime I try to view anything on your site the spyware and popoups start flying!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy...might want to scan your machine man. His site is clean.

Cool vid!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake,

I've cleaned mine, both my desktop and my Laptop and both have the same popups as soon as I click on his video.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Brad, you had said you've never seen the buck before you harvested him. Where'd the video come from?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think he ever said that skeeziks  

Nice video!

Lundy, the site is clean.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

He said it on the Ohio Sportsman Forum.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Brad... That buck is awesome and to see it walking around WOW
The link is clean no pop ups and none blocked...


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Brad, I'm still waiting on an answer.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Atricle from ESPN.... Said he ahd the video before the kill
ESPN Article 

Ohio Sportsman Article.... again admits to having the video (this is the 1st post from Ohio Sportsman.com from Brad
Ohio Sportsman


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WTG H2O Mellon...
Now maybe the BS will stop about this that and the other thing  
SUPER BUCK just SUPER


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

The only BS I hear on this forum is out of your mouth atrkyhntr, I was doing nothing more than asking a question. After all this is a discussion board, right?!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

discussion NOT disgusting dude...
you sound like your jumping on him re-read what and how you posted as in implying<---


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought that I heard that this deer was never seen before it was killed too, but that may have in fact started here on OGF. To me, the stories on ESPN, BUCKMASTERS & OHIO SPORTSMAN all have the same info that the Buck was indeed video'd prior to the kill. I love reading the story. Just think of all the deer we've spooked either going or comming to our stands/blinds. Ever wonder how many of them have ben big bucks?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

in my mind ever single one was a buck LOL...


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

atrkyhntr.....You replied...."discussion NOT disgusting dude" Where did the word disgusting come from? Maybe YOU should go back and re-read the post. Dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

You called the man out not me 
and that should have been done via a PM DUDE


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What matters whether he saw the deer the night before or not? The thing is the trophy has been verified and his story is accepted by authorites. Brad does not have to answer the questions of every envious and skeptical reader. I enjoyed reading the story and once again I want to congratulate Brad on tagging the buck that we all dream of finding. Only now our task of setting a record has been stepped up a notch by that buck.

Personally I will settle for quite a bit less than that buck next season. And chances are that is what I will get is something much less.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Brian how is the deer hunting in your area?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> Brian how is the deer hunting in your area?


 I mostly hunt around home in Knox county and as far as numbers it is great. I usually manage to put at least a couple in the freezer from my place. The last couple of years I have not really found the quality bucks but that could just be my rotten luck. I held out last year in search of the brute that I saw the prior season and never heard of anyone getting. I got a couple of real nice looks at him about 150 yards behind the house. He was a perfect 10 pointer that I guessed to be pushing 160. He was one of the biggest deer I have laid eyes on on the hoof before. I never saw him last year but again never heard any accounts of him getting shot either so you never know. The year before that I had hopes of getting a chance at this real nice one with a large drop tine near his G2 (slightly palmated). I very seldom see drop tine deer in the wild and was intrigued by him. He was probably 130 class. I came home at the end of June one day to find him nailed on the highway right in front of my house. That is right. Just my rotten luck.


I also hunt some farms on the eastern edge of Knox county and we have always found some real nice deer there. In fact I watched a 135-140 point 9 pointer walk within 20 yards of me last year before I was able to get in my stand and so all I could see over the briars was antlers. Of course I got to see him walk on down the woods right into the path of a broadhead from my hunting partner. Once again just my rotten luck.



But all in all it is pretty good hunting with the mix of great numbers along with the occasional trophy.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey man your bad luck should be leanign more towards good luck since you have been seeing the deer which is better then not  
If you ever want to put down some mineral plots let me know I can help you out... I am not looking for anywhere to hutn I have bee nhunting the same place for 20+ years now and will be taking out kids now instead of hunting...
Mineral plots can make those 150 class bucks into 180+ in one year and we've done it  I managed 28,000 acres till I had to give up my guide service


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have given the mineral plots a bit of thought over the years but never made the move. One of these days I may get ambitious and do that. When I do you may be getting a call.


----------



## buckifan21 (Jun 1, 2005)

that is a magnificent buck to say the least. thanks for sharing.  

Orrin


----------

